# When are 25 ad credits for TUG members renewed?



## anapur (Jan 1, 2011)

Is it January 1st or at the anniversary of the membership?

I did not yet get my new credits today and one of my ad (I wish to renew) expires tomorrow.

Thanks!

[Question relates to a part of TUG outside the BBS.  Moving to _About the Rest of TUG_ forum.]


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 1, 2011)

you recieve your ad credits when your renewal payment is processed.


----------



## abdibile (Jan 1, 2011)

How does it work for the 3 year TUG membership?

75 ad credits at the beginning? 

I am quite sure I did not receive 25 new ones at my anniversary (switch of 2nd to 3rd year of my three year membership) as I bought several additional credits in the last few months and was hoping to have 25 new ones today. 

I never ran out of ad credits in the previous years.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 1, 2011)

you would recieve your full amount when you renewed, if you renewed for 1 year you would get 25, 3 years you would get 75.

you would not recieve a new allotment of credits unless your membership were up for renewal and you submitted a renewal payment.


----------

